# Should I jump on either of these deals?



## bcurrey (Dec 6, 2012)

I was about to buy the HF DC and a couple DC's popped up in my area. Are either of these worth getting at these prices or should I just go with the HF model? Thanks!


Jet: DC-650 for $150










Grizzly - single phase $175










Sent from my iPhone using woodworkingtalk.com


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

the jet - no. insuffucuent capacity @650 CFM.

the grizzly - yes, assuming proper working order. if it's a dual voltage motor, that's a plus.


----------



## bcurrey (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. What about a Shop Fox W1687 in the box for $350?


Sent from my iPhone using woodworkingtalk.com


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

nice, but it will need new filters as the OEM filters are 30 microns. it will also need a dedicated 20A 220v circuit. figure on 2 new < 2.5 micron filter bags or new wynne canisters for filtration.


----------



## UnisawGuy (Jul 20, 2014)

Compare the fan curves.


----------



## PhilBa (Jun 30, 2014)

I have the Griz (G1028, iirc). It works OK but you will want to replace the lower bag with the plastic one as the lower bag is basically a 30 micron filter, too. I am looking into getting a replacement filter for the upper filter bag. Maybe wynne. It can be wired to run on 220.

As to price, I paid something like $125 for mine (it was an auction - 100 for the unit and then a buyer's premium plus tax). I'm pretty sure I go a screaming deal on it. The G1028Z (latest version) sells new for $315. 175 is an ok deal if in working order.


----------

